

Ask HN: BlackBerry just killed Windows? - sameersegal

With the launch BlackBerry 10, it looks like BlackBerry is going to kill all hours of Windows to become the third largest mobile OS.<p>The emphasis on gestures: getting as much as done with one thumb<p>The content on BlackBerry World, Flow and Peek it seems perfect for a work chum personal phone.<p>Your thoughts?
======
jug6ernaut
Title should be "Windows Phone" not "Windows", unless OP believes that windows
fate is tied to that of Windows Phone.

My Opinion: Killed Windows Phone? I doubt this. I personally believe that if
the iPhone and Android did have such a strong foot hold(everyone going to them
because of established user base) that Windows Phone would be doing much
better. Also note that Windows Phone experienced its greatest increase in
userbase this last quarter, time will tell how this goes in the future.

The only people i ever see talking down WP are those who have never used it. I
personally use Android, but i am much more of a PowerUser then the avg
consumer. Windows Phone is a great OS that is fluid and powerful, the only
thing it lacks is a great establishment of apps.

With that said i am very glad BB10 is coming out, it looks to be very good for
an initial offering. It needs work, but that will come. Lots of usability
testing needs to take place though, raw advertising "feature sets" wont cut
it.

~~~
codegeek
This. I am a windows phone user while my wife uses iphone. I am really happy
with the way my windows phone works with the exception of "apps ecosystem"
which is hard to beat compared to apples so far. I personally am not an apps
guy and it works well for me.

------
madoublet
I could be grossly underestimating BB loyalty, but I just really don't see BB
staying in business that much longer. I think BB10 looks nice and it really
has some compelling features. But, I just don't see anything novel enough to
persuade existing smartphone users to switch or a majority of new users to
consider it over the iPhone or Android. As a result, I think WP8 will outlast
BB10, simply because Microsoft has deeper pockets.

------
incision
Considering the only person I've seen using a Windows phone in the wild is a
Microsoft employee, beating that platform out shouldn't be too hard.

That said, I work in DC which must have been the Blackberry capital of the
world for several years running. Today, the only people who still use
Blackberries are being forced to and they're surely looking for other options.
Worse, even if the device software is amazing, RIM still seems to have
problems keeping its network up.

It's hard for me to believe that RIM will succeed at anything without getting
rid of their entire chain of management, including the board. I could not make
up the kind of nonsensical denial that has continually emanated from that
bunch while their stock price and market share tanked over the last 5 years.

------
nextparadigms
Yes, I think it has a better chance as the 3rd platform because of the larger
user base of Blackberry loyalists, and and interface that looks a lot more
like previous Blackberries, iPhones and Android phones, than WP which is
radically different.

------
gesman
Two turkeys doesn't make an eagle.

------
taligent
I have to agree with this.

The biggest reason is the separation of your "work" and "home" lives approach.
BlackBerry is the only device on the market to do this in such a cohesive way.
And it gives this impression that Blackberry is the only one who cares about
business.

Have always been surprised that Microsoft never went after the business market
harder with Windows Phone considering it should be their bread+butter.

